# منتديات القانون الخاص > القانون الدولي الخاص >  ضرورة وجود القانون الدولي الخاص

## هيثم الفقى

ظلت المعاملات بين الأفراد خلال فترة طويلة من التاريخ معاملات داخلية لاتتعدى بحال من الأحوال حدود الاقليم. ولك تطور الحياة الاجتماعية والاقتصادية أدى إلى نشوء حاجات جديدة للأفراد لا يستطيع أي إقليم أن يفي بها منفردا. فارتبطت بذلك مصالح مختلف الأقاليم واستتبع ذلك قيام معاملات بين أفراد الأقاليم المختلفة. وقد أخذت هذه المعاملات تدريجيا في الازدياد تبعا لاضطراد تقدم التجارة الدولية وأصبح من المسلّم به الآن وجود نوعان من الروابط القانونية ، روابط قانونية وطنية في جميع عناصرها ، وروابط قانونية تشتمل على عنصر أجنبي ويمكن تسميتها بالروابط المختلطة.فإذا ما حللنا العلاقة القانونية وجدناها تشتمل على عناصر ثلاثة العنصر الأول ،سبب العلاقة وهو الحادث أو التصرف المنشيء لها ، كالفعل الضار أو العقد. العنصر الثاني،أطراف العلاقة كالبائع والمشتري ومحدث الضرر والمضرور. العنصر الثالث، موضوع العلاقة وهو عادة عبارةعن ، عمل أو امتناع عن عمل. كما يرتبط بموضوع العلاقة أيضاً، الشيء المادي الذي تنصب عليه العلاقة كالمال المبيع. فإذا أبرم مصري مع مصري آخر عقد في مصر لشراء عقار كائن بالاقليم المصري ، فإن مثل هذه العلاقة القانونية تكون وطنية في جميع عناصرها. أما العلاقة المشتملة على عنصر أجنبي فهي التي ينشأ سببها في دولة أجنبية كما لو تم العقد أو وقع الفعل الضار المنشيء للالتزام في الخارج، أو التي ينتمي أحد أطلرافها أو كلاهما إلى جنسية دولة اجنبية كما لو اشترى مصري من آخر عقارا كائنا في إيطاليا. والمعلوم أن الروابط القانونية الوطنية تقوم بتنظيمها القوانين الداخلية كالقانون المدني والتجاري. *لكن السؤال الذي يثور هنا هو هل من الجائز اخضاع الروابط المشتملة على عنصر أجنبي لنفس النظام القانوني الذي تخضع له الروابط الوطنية البحتة؟ فمثلا لو أراد إيطالياً وأمريكية الزواج والطلاق في مصر فهل تسري عليهما أحكام الزواج والطلاق في القانون المصري كما لو كانت العلاقة قد نشأت بين وطنيين؟* *موضوعات القانون الدولي الخاص*

مرحلة التمتع بالحقوقمرحلة ممارسة أو استعمال الحقوق.مرحلة حماية الحقوق عن طريق القضاء- القواعد المنظمة للمرحلة الأولى ، قواعد الجنسية ومركز الأجانب والموطن. - القواعد المنظمة للمرحلة الثانية ، قواعد تنازع القوانين. - القواعد المنظمة للمرحلة الثالثة ، قواعد تنازع الاختصاص. *مصادر القانون الدولي الخاص*

*المصدر هنا*

----------


## أم خطاب

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا 

معلومات واضحة

----------

